# reading in sunlight



## jaimee83 (Sep 2, 2009)

I can sit on the beach under a blazing sun and read my Kindle without and problem.  The iPad, not so well.  Any suggestions for reading the iPad under the sun?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

The only way I have found that works sort of is to turn the brightness all the way up and be in the shade. Still can't beat the kindle in that area however. A lot of things you just can't do in the sun with the ipad or any other backlit screen.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A cover can be helpful. Then you can use it as a "canopy" to keep the sun off the screen.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sit in the shade.  Other than that nothing will help much.  It's LCD and a has a glossy high glare screen.

I don't mind as I never read in the sun as I'm not much into the outdoors due to allergies, sunburning easily and hating hot weather! 

I still do the bulk of my reading on my Kindle 3 anyway.  Reading on the iPad is limited to PDFs (research articles) and news apps mainly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As mentioned, a very large umbrella helps!  Fortunately, I am not one of those who likes to sit and read (or surf the web, or whatever) outdoors.  For those moments when it does happen, that's why I still own a Kindle 3!  Totally outclassed by the iPad in every other purpose, but still tops for reading!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I refuse to take any device near sand! Ack!!!


----------



## vlapinta (Jan 11, 2009)

Check out a company called Nushield. http://www.nushield.com/
They will be coming out with an anitglare that works in sunlight for the Ipad 2. 
Vicki


----------

